# postfix/qmgr[1334]: warning: connect to transport private/maildrop:



## Blodia (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello everybody.

I have a problem with my postfix.

When i want send a mail to a external recipient, and i see the log events -> cat /var/log/maillog

I see this message:


```
postfix/qmgr[1334]: warning: connect to transport private/maildrop: No such file or directory
```

Knowing that sending mail to local works already.

Can you tell me what should I check.

Thank you for your answers.


----------

